# Can't we all just get along?



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

First of all, thank you to whoever closes the threads that start to get nasty. It is much appreciated.

Guys, this is just my 2 cents, but shouldn't we take a breath now and then. It's bad enough that you cannot have a political discussion any more without someone getting honked off, but fishing? Come on. Whatever happened to respect for another person's opinion? I think I can answer that, but that's not a topic for this board.

Here are my fishing rules, and let me emphasize the MY.
1 - I don't mind sharing spots, but that doesn't mean that if I find a beauty, I might not keep it to myself.

2 - If someone shares a spot with me, I always ask if they want me to keep it under wraps or not.

3 - I try not to crowd anyone or jump ahead of them to fish water they are heading toward. 

4 - Personally, I practice C-A-R (Catch-Admire-Release), but that's just me. I have absolutely no problem with people who do a selective & legal harvest. I don't get keeping SM as they take so long to reach any size and they're not that tasty to me. If I had more faith in the water quality, I would probably keep an occasional stringer of panfish or cats.

I do have a problem with folks who litter, harvest illegally, or jump my spots. Other than those 3 areas, I figure that reasonable people can disagree. Sorry for venting here, but these boards bring me enjoyment, education, and escape and the venom really bummed me out. Let me end with a little "old school" - Peace & love my brothers - Rick.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Very well stated rweis. I agree completely.

I recall similar disagreements the last few summers on this board. Nothing that a little "back to school" won't help to resolve. Be patient.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nope, we can't. that is human nature. 

being able to recognize that and adjust your behavior correctly is the mature thing to do.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I also agree, and have become irritated at the recent bad behavior on OGF lately.

I will also note that many experienced anglers aren't posting here as much or at all. (At least in the Central Ohio forum.) Won't name names, but ones that I liked to PM and see how they've been doing and share helpful tips with. I've stuck around simply because I'm too easy going, and prefer to just ignore it. I've recently brought my concerns to the powers that be and I hope things will improve quickly.

Allright, off my soapbox now...


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think some people were having difficulty with items 1, 2, and 4 of your list. 

When people violate 2 that has a tendency to rightfully piss people off. 

When people violate 4 that is a bit different. However, some people were violating 4 and also rubbing it in the noses of those who think 4 is important. That is a problem.


The rules of fishing are not much different than the rules of life. There are laws, which we all must obey (though some do not). Speed limits, bag limits, littering, etc. There are also rules and etiquette. 

There is no law against being a jerk in life, just like there is no law against being an irresponsible fisherman. It is a personal choice. But that does not mean one has to accept the behavior of the jerks, nor does it mean one has to be helpful and approving of those that are irresponsible.

There is no excuse for violating 2. If people violate 4, then perhaps they should consider not rubbing it in other poster's noses. Additionally, they might at least act interested in learning more about practicing selective harvest. 3 does not seem to be a problem (in this context). 

1, is again a personal preference thing-but it might be nice if some folks at least consider the consequences (For instance, I have my own local honey hole on the Scioto. Though I have never seen it mentioned on here, other people know about it, so it isn't a "secret." Still, it can get a bit crowded, so out of respect for the other folks who know about it (and because I think someone looking to keep smallies would clean them up here) I do not include it in the details). Doesn't mean everyone has to be the same way, but at least show some willingness to consider it.

Do those things and I don't see why folks can't get along.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I fully agree. No holes should be given away. If someone wants to say they did good on a particular waterway that is fine. The problem with giving away a hole on this site is their are too many people who just take info from this site and never put info into the site. As long as somone practices common sense c&r I have no problem. Sometimes legal isnt always right. Especially with the drought last year and the heavy rains this year. Some holes cant survive fish being taken from them. Someone recently gave away one of my holes that already gets too much pressure. There are too many people on here that get their panties in a buch real too quick though.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Some of the same behavior is the reason I left another website. I noticed awhile back that some of the same posters on that website have logged onto this one. Guess what?? They brought their same attitudes with them!!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I agree with most here and have seen the "anger" directed towards a few guys. I have nothing at all against a guy keeping a secret "honey hole" I've got spots I would just never share unless someone was with me in the boat. I have secret mushroom hunting spots my family doesn't even know about and may never know. It's not that I wouldn't take them there it's just that I don't always have them with me when I go there, same way with fishing. I fish Wills Creek for saugeye and I just won't give up my little hard learned secret UNLESS someone wants to tag along. I'll be darned if I'd put that on a public forum for the world to see. 

I'm going to Hoover this evening and I'm going to fish for saugeyes with a friend and I wouldn't ask anyone where they've been catching them. I'll try to figure it out on my own. 

This is for Misfit and Goat....You guys know what lure I'll be using, glad that other thread got started, now I know where I can get more as I know I'll lose a few. Especially in the 2 spots I'll be working hard!!

Peace to all....keep your spots to yourselves, a guy has gotta have somewhere to go to get away....
Man it's just fishing, relax and enjoy it!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Jeff,I just got back from GM and bought me 6 of those puppies,now I just have to learn the proper presentation and they can make fun of me as well


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

As long as there are differences of opinion and freedom of speech, 303 is probably right. However, there are ways of expressing your sentiments without sounding dismissive or preachy. (Sorry, I don't know how to say that without sounding preachy.) 

Anyway, the discussion on giving info and C&R is as important as it gets around here. I've always been C&R, and I've never _intentionally _given away honey holes; although, I give out a lot less info than I used to on sensitive waterways. Some of us might think we are being cryptic about our locations, but a little detective work (reading through your old posts or looking at your pictures) is often enough to pinpoint a location--I've done it myself. Lake reports are one thing: crappie are biting on the south end of Delaware; catfish are hot on the east end of Buckeye. Hey, good luck! Grab your bait, head out! Things probably will have changed by the time you get there. 

On the other hand, I'm not sure what profit there is in telling which flow you were on. The same baits and tactics are pretty universal on Central Ohio streams, so why not just say what was working for you and leave it to the fishermen where they want to try it? If you come on here morning, noon, and night with a report on a particular stream, you are just asking for it to fill up with other anglers. Even if they don't like their smallmouth on a "hoagie roll with horsey sauce" you still are running the risk of a bunch of people gut-hooking a fish, running it to death on their ultra-light in the middle of summer, pulling it off its spawning bed, or subjecting it to any other sort of pressure that could lead to a decline in population. This does not even take into consideration the loss of serenity we get from walking and floating our creeks. 

We're not talking about the Allegheny, Potomac, Susquehanna, or Ohio Rivers here: what we call rivers around here are tiny flows in the middle of a major population center. It's amazing that they are in as good a shape as they are, and we need to be damn careful about them.

Imalt is also right. Some people need to be a little less sensitive. If you come on here and start posting things that run contrary to what a lot of people here hold sacred, what do you expect? Some posters may be diplomatic in their response and some may not. Frankly, I don't care if someone occasionally gets his wiener stepped on--that's the only way some people learn. If the mods occasionally have to spank someone and send them to their room, that's what they are here for. I hope that whoever used a picture of someone else's girlfriend as his avatar was drunk when he did it because you really need a good excuse for being such a hole. That is so far over the line that there aren't even words for it.

No, we're not always going to get along and we may get into the occasional scrap. The important thing is that we keep the discussion going and we all eventually see things the same way as Andyman 

Man, I just spent way too much time on that when I should have been organizing my gear for the Allegheny river float I'm doing this weekend with people I met on OGF!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

puterdude said:


> Jeff,I just got back from GM and bought me 6 of those puppies,now I just have to learn the proper presentation and they can make fun of me as well


Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are. That right there is funny.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

rweis wrote-- *"Whatever happened to respect for another person's opinion?"*

Good question. Some of the childish personal attacks I've recieved on these boards leave me scratching my head. Clearly in violation of forum rules, I've yet to see a single one addressed by a moderator. Perhaps they have to be reported, or are simply missed, but I hope with the new "crack down" such incidents will become few and far inbetween.

As this forum evolves, I wish the administrators and the participants will keep a couple very important points in mind--

Whereas this site is a private venture, what's exploited are public resources. Some of those resources are so fragile that they can't take the exploitation. There are many passionate anglers who cringe everytime they log on to find their particular public treasure layed wide open and gutted. Passion turns to anger, anger turns to reaction, and the reaction turns ugly. The solitude we once enjoyed off the beaten path begins to look like a trip to Wal-mart and folks lash out. Regardless of who objects, tons of specific information is not good news for the long turn stability of OUR public waters. At times, common sense just ain't all that common.

In my humble opinion, the power of this site to potentially have a negative impact on public resources is sadly underestimated. Even if a majority poll showed folks desired a tell-all format, the pursuit of unique visitors shouldn't over-ride the responsibility to conserve OUR natural resources...resources that are finite. Common sense again, but you can't put everyone "on fish" and expect the fishing to remain good. I will grant that it's hard to hurt a walleye run on the Maumee, or a white bass run at Fremont...those tell-all threads don't concern me one bit. I really couldn't care less about the harvest of bio-engineered saugeye or wipers...kill 'em all, and tell where they're biting. However...populations of wild riverine smallies, sauger, and walleye/actively spawning panfish or largemouth...can all be decimated by too much publicity. Conservation and restraint are not fighting words.

Does anyone out there respect my opinion? Can I get a hell ya!

Peace.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Just for the record...I've pretty much been a member here since this sites inception and was also a member of the old GFO site. Having said that, this same point/thread occurs annually (if not more) and in the end people will weed themselves out...so just give it a little time and it'll right itself...!  
Anyone noticed anything about the poster's or non-poster's in this thread...???
I guarantee most told ya...it'll get better...!


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

I read all this, you all must be women!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I read all this, you all must be women!


then if you are not a woman,there's no need to opine 

actually,as h&b said,this topic comes up from time to time,and whether you're a woman or not,it raises some legitimate concerns that have been plaguing the site(particularly this forum) recently.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Having been a member of a number of different forums, as well as a moderator, I really think this kind of thing is a natural progression. Like I said before, it is human nature to bicker and fight every once in a while. 

I just don't let it bother me.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> We're not talking about the Allegheny, Potomac, Susquehanna, or Ohio Rivers here: what we call rivers around here are tiny flows in the middle of a major population center. It's amazing that they are in as good a shape as they are, and we need to be damn careful about them.


That's what FOSR is for, along with similar groups for just about every watershed around here. (a) Protect the river, and (b) Promote the public enjoyment of it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

We agree about the behavior of a few posters.
I think three of them are on a Misfit induced vacation from OGF. 
If they continue it could be permanent.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Amen Brother.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Jeff,I just got back from GM and bought me 6 of those puppies,now I just have to learn the proper presentation and they can make fun of me as well


Those saugeye in Misfits little honey were eating vibes today, couldn't buy a bite anywhere else. I was drawn there by the seagulls and when I got to the spot there were giant schools of shad everywhere and the bigger fish were tearing them up!! Go get'em Misfit!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

For me it all boils down to different forms of selfishness rearing their ugly head.

MAN #1 - who caught the slew of fish all by his lonesome selfishly wants some credit and praise, so he post a detailed report.

MAN #2 who always fishes there is selfish about the spot and fears that HIS spot will be decimated and overrun with fisherman taking HIS fish.

MAN #3 - The non member who is selfishly scanning the boards only taking information so that they can pillage a bucketfull of smelt day after day until they move on to their next location which is certaily found via a OGF post. Posted by man #1. 


All would be fixed If
Man #1 - Realized that He is drawing too much attention to a fragile egosystem.
Man #2 - Realized that its public water 
Man #3 - Realized that its better to give than to receive. 

At one point or another Ive been all three men in my life. But now I dont need a freezer full of fish, a secret honey hole, or praise from fellow fishermen. And Im much happier for it.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*PEOPLE HIDING BEHIND THE KEYBOARD.*
They get bolder & bolder, with their own INSECURITIES. They judge others without knowing anything about the individual. When it comes down to it most are too LIBERAL, live in a CRYSTAL world, & just plain TROUBLE MAKERS. Can't mind their own business & respect others opinions. When they get away from the keyboard they are knocked down a few ego steps & are transformed to the sorry puppies that they are.

Did I ruffled any feathers????????????????????????????


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Big Joshy, I like that post. I remember reading an article by Rick Clunn several years ago that said close to the same thing but refered to the progressing levels as degrees of angling maturity not selfishness.

*"But now I dont need a freezer full of fish, a secret honey hole, or praise from fellow fishermen. And I'm much happier for it."*

That would make a great signature line!


----------



## wjcrikwadr (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't be too liberal nickster. We are about to take the country back you know!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nikster said:


> *PEOPLE HIDING BEHIND THE KEYBOARD.*
> They get bolder & bolder, with their own INSECURITIES. They judge others without knowing anything about the individual. When it comes down to it most are too LIBERAL, live in a CRYSTAL world, & just plain TROUBLE MAKERS. Can't mind their own business & respect others opinions. When they get away from the keyboard they are knocked down a few ego steps & are transformed to the sorry puppies that they are.
> 
> Did I ruffled any feathers????????????????????????????


This is just the type of post that this whole thread was started about although it was more about sensitive fishing spots. And you make political inferences as well....5 4 3 2 1

Let's just fish and get along....and please take your trash with you when you leave.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Stick a fork in this thread,,,,,,she's done!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

let's keep this thread on track,and not prove one of the points of this discussion,and one i just made to another member about threads getting hijacked with irrelevant replies,thereby losing the original intent.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm split down the middle on this topic.I'm 55 and I've probably at one time or another fished nearly every stream in Ohio.For pretty much all of the 70's,stream fishing was all I did.Also in that same time period,I worked for the ODNR and I did a lot of stream surveys.IMO the streams are just as good now as they were then,probably better.The way I see it if someone on here asked me for some info on say the Little Muskingum,or maybe Ohio Brush Creek,or wherever,I wouldn't have any problem offering advice.I wouldn't feel a bit troubled by giving specific areas for them to try either.These streams are for all of us to enjoy,not just for somebody who thinks he/she has discovered their own private little honey hole.Believe me,it's not a secret-I've been there,and if the spot happens to be good,I've been there many a time.If I had a great day on the Grand River below Harpersfield Dam,guess what? I'll post that information on here,or anywhere else I choose.If I happen to reveal somebody's "secret spot",so be it,find another.That's what's so great about stream fishing,there's many,many of them around.If one stream is receiving too much pressure,search out another.I have to laugh when I read some of the posts regarding a certain stream is a "fragile fishery",if you believe that,then why are you fishing it? Everybody knows how great the Kokosing River is for bass,and they've known it for many decades,amazingly the fishing is every bit as good now as it was in the 60's and 70's.There's 3 or 4 dudes on here that just want to stir up things(I see they're on a hiatus thankfully),don't matter if it's a C&R thing,revealing hidden spots,fishing pay-lakes or whatever,they're jumping right in acting like children.Like a few other sensible posters on here already said,"go fishing,mind your own damn business and it will all work out".


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

got to agree with u harbor, im sure that on of the intentions for this forum is to help others out, and i dont mind giving advice out on places that i have had success in. that being said i know that there are lurkers here that only take info and run with it, and i guess if thats the way they want to be then so be it. i cant change people who are selfish, but i make a difference to somebody that is just starting out. ive caught plenty fish in my life, so let others enjoy fishing as well.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with rweis. The thing I hate the most is that in owning a shop and then going down to where we fish all the time and see people leaving there bait containers-which i can tell came from our shop-all over the ground. Makes us feel a little shamed!


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

Yates said:


> I read all this, you all must be women!


Way to stereotype-get over yourself and go fish!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

lollolol thats funny


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyways, several make good points about "man behind keyboard" etc... I do understand the frustration of a fishing spot being overrun. I only give out specifics in a pm, but have been known to give general locations. My problem being that i like to help others in their fishing ventures. Sometimes it comes back to bite. Can we all just get along? Sorry to say i believe the answer is no, not possible. Youth, stubborness, self centerdness, and just downright nasty people dont make this possible. I have been on this site and the other for about 10 years and the cycle of problem posters comes around every 1 or 2 years. Heck, i may have been a troublemaker 5-10 years ago, with age and experience teaching me better. If a person continues to insult lets just get them off the board or erase whenever they post. If i cant be fishing i like to read about who is..


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

minnowseinetackle said:


> Way to stereotype-get over yourself and go fish!


Haha! That is the most awesome pwnage I've see on here since that goodatfishing1234 kid got told.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

In reply to Harbor Hunter; I think it's absolutly awesome you have the time and opportunity to fish so many different locations, I envy you, I do. Understand that many however are not blessed with such an open schedule or work related fishing opportunities. I would be glad to hear of some locations around the Columbus Metro area, preferably on the north end of town. I have some places, specific locations I really can't afford to hand out as freely as you can. Like many, my time to fish is limited to work schedule and family needs. I wish I could, but can't run down to the river, pond, lake everytime I feel an urge, otherwise I would be homeless and destitute (maybe a good tradeoff if I get to fish all the time but unrealistic. When the opportunity presents itself, I usually have maybe 2.5 to 3 hrs of fish time. This dosen't allow me allot of time to explore new spots. Don't get me wrong there is nothing better than hiking a few miles and coming across a great location that the fish are just too happy to see you! I've only been able to do that one time this year with no success other than being able to scratch another section off my map.
When I get to go it's rarely planned, as this week, I planned to go twice and neither time panned out as work happened! So when I get a go light I want to hop in the truck, be at my spot in as little time as possible and try and catch some fish without crossing lines or being shoulder to shoulder with twelve other people. 
I truly understand where people are coming from when they get defensive about protecting spots. Yes, they are on public waters and available to anyone but they did the work or got lucky and found them. Should they share? that's totally up to them. If they share and ask someone to keep it in confidence. That person should be grateful and do so.
If I win the lotto and can retire, I will gladly share all my honey holes with anyone who asks. I will then have time to find many more and love every minute of it!


----------

